# xhexdx's vivarium picture thread



## xhexdx

So instead of creating separate threads for every vivarium, I figured I'd just start this and post pictures here.  Enjoy.

*Poecilotheria regalis:*

























I threw in 7 of these guys:







The new inhabitants:













*Poecilotheria rufilata:*

























Added 5 of these guys:













*Centruroides gracilis:*































*Isopod breeder vivarium:*



















*Everything I've built so far:*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrettG

I really like that,Joe. Be sure to post pics of the rufilata project when you finish it.Your communal setups have really piqued my interest.


----------



## Travis K

Nice job Joe.  That looks very pretty.  Now show us what it looks like in 5 months.


----------



## BrettG

Thoughts...Yea,it looks to good to be breeding isopods in..............


----------



## ArachnidSentinl

Looks good! Just out of curiosity, what is that white substance at the bottom? Sand?


----------



## xhexdx

Gravel at the very bottom, then a layer of fine sand.

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## le-thomas

Looks functional to me, but it's also beautiful. Props to you


----------



## satchellwk

I like your vivaria, your choices of containers are very attractive and the live plants add a great touch. I've been wondering, though, does the substrate layers have many benefits? It certainly looks nice, but I wasn't sure if it had any significance.


----------



## madamoisele

Very beautiful.  Dare I ask for instructions on what you did, or have you already posted it before?


----------



## Wolfywolf7

Very attractive vivariums!! You must have put a lot of time into them!!


----------



## Simple Man

Those are all little works of living art. Very cool.

Regards,

B


----------



## catfishrod69

those are really good looking....i thought about doing something like that with one of my 12x12x18 exo terras for my D. diadema..


----------



## xhexdx

Thanks everyone for the compliments.



satchellwk said:


> I like your vivaria, your choices of containers are very attractive and the live plants add a great touch. I've been wondering, though, does the substrate layers have many benefits? It certainly looks nice, but I wasn't sure if it had any significance.


They create a natural filtration system for the water so it doesn't get stagnant.



madamoisele said:


> Very beautiful.  Dare I ask for instructions on what you did, or have you already posted it before?


I haven't posted instructions yet.  I was inspired by AbraxasComplex's vivaria - I'll see if I can find the link to a presentation he put together about them.


----------



## synyster

Amazing! Now I'm jealous.

I saw that presentation that AbraxasComplex made. That would be great if you found the link because I can't remember where I saw it from. But nice work, thumbs up


----------



## xhexdx

Yeah, I knew I had it in my Google docs.

http://prezi.com/kkqz5splclrp/vivariums/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## synyster

That was fast... Thanks!


----------



## Wolfywolf7

I know that in order to make this work it has to have low ventilation. How is yours ventilated? Did you drill small holes?


----------



## xhexdx

No holes.  The lids aren't airtight.


----------



## spydrhunter1

Joe...is there a certain place where you find most of your containers?


----------



## xhexdx

spydrhunter1 said:


> Joe...is there a certain place where you find most of your containers?


I got one at Ross, one at Michael's, and three from T.J. Maxx.  The third one is still empty - going to put a centipede in there once I find one.


----------



## bigjej

How do you prevent stagnation and mold? I know they are not airtight but there cant be much airflow.


----------



## xhexdx

Isopods, springtails, and other detritivores.


----------



## spydrhunter1

Thanks Joe I know we have Michael's and T.J. Maxx, not sure about Ross.


----------



## madamoisele

Thanks for the link.


----------



## xhexdx

New vivarium:



















Suggestions for who should inhabit it?


----------



## spydrhunter1

some type of trapdoor spider ...too bad Liphistius aren't readily available anymore. Alipes centipedes maybe?


----------



## xhexdx

I was thinking centipede.  Not sure a trapdoor would be good considering the (lack of) substrate depth.


----------



## spydrhunter1

Alipes are communal if you can find them, I haven't seen them advertised in awhile.

Edit:tarantulaspiders.com has them


----------



## xhexdx

I won't be ordering from Todd, but thanks all the same.


----------



## zonbonzovi

Alipes are hit & miss with communality & it may be a little too humid for them in that set up.  How about a large, local predatory beetle of some sort?  If centipede, one of the S. alternans from the Keys?


----------



## Zman181

Very beautiful.


----------



## J Morningstar

May I ask how you would keep a centipede in them without the ability to "lock" the lid down? I know they work great as containers for the plants but my lid would be easily cast off by a large to medium sized Scolo..And I am actually asking not mocking.


----------



## zonbonzovi

I *think* the gap in that lid is miniscule(Joe?).  If that's the case, that heavy glass lid couldn't be lifted by anything other than a beast.  It would be necessary to gauge plant height vs. 'pede length to ensure no escapes.  No way any 'pede can climb that glass, but growing plants are definitely a concern if there is any means for the animal to get through the lid gap.  Scolopocryptops sexspinosus will stay out in the open if shaded, is small-ish and local.  Great eaters, too.


----------



## xhexdx

There's hardly any gap, and the glass lid is pretty heavy.  There's about 8" from the substrate to the lid, so a 4-5" centipede shouldn't even be able to reach the top if I keep the plants trimmed down properly.


----------



## J Morningstar

That's good, I was thinking maybe a weighted ring around the top handel might work. Obviously you would not want a loose centepede in the home.


----------



## xhexdx

Definitely not on the top of my wish list, that's for sure.

I caught a centipede today, but it's only about 1.5" long so I'm going to either find one larger or let this guy grow up a bit first:







Theatops sp.


----------



## spydrhunter1

Nice find I have never seen a centipede with terminal legs so thickened. How big do these get?


----------



## satchellwk

How ironic, I was hunting for V. Carolinianus scorpions yesterday and found one of those pedes. I thought long and hard about keeping it becasue of those terminal legs, but I decided to let it go. 
The new vivaruim looks great, by the way; good luck with whatever you decide to put in it.


----------



## 1Lord Of Ants1

Refering to the centipede you just caught, I've only see these guys get 2.5" tops. There is another relatively common pede that is the same color, but larger, the biggest I've seen was 5". I think it might be Scolopendra alternans.


----------



## Endagr8

Very cool!  I'd love to see one with some _H. gigas_/_H. incei_ too!


----------



## xhexdx

I have a gigas communal, but it's not really a full-blown vivarium.  They're in a 55-gallon.

In the 'group shot' below, the short, wide viv on the right has 10 H. incei in it.


----------



## Wolfywolf7

I'm going to Michael's on sunday and picking up a vase like that for my viv.
I wanted to put my P. rufilata in there after its done and I monitor it for a little bit.
Is there any information you've learned after keeping your for a while that might help me?
Is there anything you've noticed about keeping this style viv that's not obvious, and deemed helpful- 
advice.


----------



## JODECS

very nice setup :clap:


----------



## xhexdx

JODECS said:


> very nice setup :clap:


Thanks.



Wolfywolf7 said:


> I'm going to Michael's on sunday and picking up a vase like that for my viv.
> I wanted to put my P. rufilata in there after its done and I monitor it for a little bit.
> Is there any information you've learned after keeping your for a while that might help me?
> Is there anything you've noticed about keeping this style viv that's not obvious, and deemed helpful-
> advice.


Use plants that grow slowly.  Use cork bark for them to hide in.  Make sure you add detritivores, but if you use worms, make sure they are small in diameter.


----------



## Wolfywolf7

xhexdx said:


> Use plants that grow slowly.  Use cork bark for them to hide in.  Make sure you add detritivores, but if you use worms, make sure they are small in diameter.


I'll probably use pothos as a vine and a small vermiliad. I'm worried that the pothos will be too big though, so I'm going to look into a smaller vine. I wanted to pin the vine and make it creep up the cork bark. 
I've got some red wiggler worms i intend on using idk where to find other detritivores without having to order them or dig up some armadillidiidae... lol i had to look up that name to refrain from calling them rolley polly bugs


----------



## Wolfywolf7

ALRIGHT!! Your design inspired me. I finished mine just now, i couldn't find any bright plants that would fit easily, and i used a little to much sand. But over all I'm happy with it.
http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z445/wolfywolf7/?action=view&current=af0a8504.jpg
http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z445/wolfywolf7/?action=view&current=44f9d02f.jpg
http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z445/wolfywolf7/?action=view&current=bd5050a6.jpg
http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z445/wolfywolf7/?action=view&current=a5530be9.jpg
I only have one rufilata in it now, and it's still a little guy.
http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z445/wolfywolf7/?action=view&current=bb821dce.jpg


----------



## flamesbane

Joe, how are you providing light to the plants? IME even so called "low light" plants will do poorly in a vivarium situation without some supplemental light.


----------



## xhexdx

I'll fix these for you:



Wolfywolf7 said:


> ALRIGHT!! Your design inspired me. I finished mine just now, i couldn't find any bright plants that would fit easily, and i used a little to much sand. But over all I'm happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one rufilata in it now, and it's still a little guy.


Nice setup, I'm sure it will love the cork bark in there. 



flamesbane said:


> Joe, how are you providing light to the plants? IME even so called "low light" plants will do poorly in a vivarium situation without some supplemental light.


They're all on a table by the window in our living room:







I open the blinds in the morning, close them at night.


----------



## flamesbane

xhexdx said:


> They're all on a table by the window in our living room


Do you find that increases the temperature in the viv's? I'm in the Tennessee area, but a glass tank by a window that is covered can easily reach an internal temp of 100° F. What is the longest one of them has been going? 

Sorry for all the questions, I really like the designs and would like to do something similar. It just seems like they would be hard to maintain in the long-term.


----------



## Popsmoke63B

sweet setup! where did you get the jars from, gotta an A. Avic coming next week, looks ideal for her.


----------



## xhexdx

Yeah, it increases the temperature.  I don't know how high it gets though.  What I *do* know is I haven't baked any of my spiders or plants.

The tanks don't seal, so there is room for minimal air flow.  Also, the window is South-facing, so there is no 'direct' sunlight shining in, per-se.  I'm sure this greatly reduces the maximum temperature inside the vivaria.  In the evenings after the sun sets and/or I close the blinds, the condensation on the walls and lids disappears, and comes back in the mornings after I open the blinds.  It's neat to actually see this happen, because then I know that the ecosystem is functioning how it should be.  I have also noticed that the plants inside the vivaria grow much faster than their counterparts (or the host plant) kept outside the vivaria.

The longest I have had one of these going so far is the tall thin apothecary jar in the center of the photo.  There are three P. rufilata in there - they are 4th instar and doing well.  I don't actually know how long it has been going - I have had to trim the purple queen once so far.  It probably hasn't been going much longer than a month or so.

If they are set up correctly, the only real maintenance that needs to be done long-term is trimming the plants.  I'm still very new at this myself so we'll see how things go as time progresses.  The real go-to guy regarding vivaria creation and design is AbraxasComplex.


----------



## MrJohn

Awesome work ! I love the communal set up. Think I might give it a try, but I was going to do a 20 gal terrarium with a graveyard fantasy theme and a few OBTs.


----------



## jebbewocky

I like them--I wonder how carnivorous plants would do in these?


----------



## xhexdx

Very well, actually.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?213913


----------



## AbraxasComplex

Glad to see they're working out for you and looking great.


----------



## xhexdx

Thank you, sir. :worship:

They still don't compare to yours - I haven't been working with that large of a variety of plants (yet), and I really wish I could find a jar with 3- or 4-times the amount of space to work with.


----------



## AbraxasComplex

The bigger the better. Finding that massive vase to work with is so rare though. But when you do there are so many different landscapes and plants you can experiment with. 

In the next few months I am going to start making more vivariums. I'm finally settled into my new place and city and need something to keep me busy on those rainy nights this upcoming winter. Maybe I'll even post more often... maybe.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Cool vivariums! I really like the compact look, makes it look natural! I too, just started my 'experimental' vivairum to hopefully cultivate some highland species of carnivorous plants such as Nepenthes Rajah and Heliamphora Minor, pretty excited! Got my plants coming in as we speak . Sorry off topic haha .


----------



## Shrike

Those are some cool set ups you've got there.  Some quick questions:  Do you set the vivaria up and allow the plant community to become established before adding any animals?  Do you use any detritivores other than isopods and worms?  I'd really like to put one of my versicolors in a setup like this.  Have you kept any Avicularia in a similar set up?

Thanks

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## xhexdx

AbraxasComplex said:


> The bigger the better. Finding that massive vase to work with is so rare though. But when you do there are so many different landscapes and plants you can experiment with.
> 
> In the next few months I am going to start making more vivariums. I'm finally settled into my new place and city and need something to keep me busy on those rainy nights this upcoming winter. Maybe I'll even post more often... maybe.


I have found some pretty large ones, but no lids.  Maybe one day I'll get lucky.

I look forward to seeing some new setups from you.  You're the one who inspired me, after all. 



Hendersoniana said:


> Cool vivariums! I really like the compact look, makes it look natural! I too, just started my 'experimental' vivairum to hopefully cultivate some highland species of carnivorous plants such as Nepenthes Rajah and Heliamphora Minor, pretty excited! Got my plants coming in as we speak . Sorry off topic haha .


Thanks for the compliments.   I look forward to seeing your carnivorous vivarium!



Shrike said:


> Those are some cool set ups you've got there.  Some quick questions:  Do you set the vivaria up and allow the plant community to become established before adding any animals?  Do you use any detritivores other than isopods and worms?  I'd really like to put one of my versicolors in a setup like this.  Have you kept any Avicularia in a similar set up?
> 
> Thanks


I have done both - setting up and letting the plants acclimate first, and setting up and putting the spiders in right away.

Right now I'm mainly using detritivores and worms.  A couple of them have springtails in there as well, and a my 'isopod breeder' viv has three or four snails.  The snails are fun to watch, but they crap everywhere and make the viv walls look pretty ugly.

I haven't done anything with Avicularia yet.  I'm concerned about the potential issue with ventilation and don't really want to risk it at this point.  AbraxasComplex may have some thoughts on that as well.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Shrike

xhexdx said:


> I'm concerned about the potential issue with ventilation and don't really want to risk it at this point.


That was my worry as well. I suppose I could always step up to the plate and go with Poecilotheria.


----------



## xhexdx

Shrike said:


> That was my worry as well. I suppose I could always step up to the plate and go with Poecilotheria.


I'm still interested to see what Abraxas has to say about it.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Haha ill only post pics if it completely works, if not its back to the drawing board! Fingers crossed! . Im also thinkig of making a round terrarium for my N chrom or other Heterometrus but i fear they will outgrow it...


----------



## AbraxasComplex

I have kept multiple Avicularia spp. in larger vivariums with little ventilation. They were housed for a couple years with no problems. These were not the glass vase enclosures though. I used a large 2 foot tall tank with a fake background. Inside were multiple hiding spots with various branches and plants along with a large open area in the center of the tank. The small ventilation disk in the glass tank lid was located right over this open area. 

There were even water features in the bottom of these tanks as they were originally designed for dart frogs. It allowed for an overly damp environment at the bottom that progressively dried out near the top. Needless to say the webbing was nearly always at the top of the tank.

---------- Post added 09-27-2011 at 10:45 PM ----------

On another note there are some glass and metal cases that would allow for a bit of ventilation once you've put in some aluminum screening. I've used a few for species I need to keep more arid. The issue that arises concerns hydration and it is hard to find a happy medium of little environmental care and proper humidity.


----------



## Shrike

Excellent.  Thanks for the input.  Maybe I'll give it a shot when one of my versicolors gets a bit bigger.


----------



## SEB

jebbewocky said:


> I like them--I wonder how carnivorous plants would do in these?


I am new on this forum and to tarantulas, but I have been growing carnivorous plants for a while. There are a few issues with growing these different plants in a terrarium. 

Dionea (venus fly trap) require a much drier water table than Drosera (sundew plant). Drosera can be grown in a shallow undrained container but the Dionea will eventually get root rot and die.

Dionea root systems are very sensitive to cramping in lower soil levels. They need a good 6 inches or more to thrive. I keep mine in 8 inch pots and when I change the soil I still find the roots all the way down to the bottom. They also require a 3 month dormancy between 30 to 50 degrees and lower amounts of light. The species of Drosera and Pinguicula in that terrarium do not. Dionea can skip a dormancy but will grow slowly and eventually die.

Carnivores plants especially Dionea require an obscene amount of light. Full sun is required to keep the plant healthy.

Constant high humidity without air flow softens the tissue on the plants and will make them much more susceptible to pest attacks especially aphids and mealy bugs.

Last point is that if the the urine and fecal matter of the tarantulas gets down into the soil it will eventually kill the plant. The root systems are very sensitive and burn very easily.

This is a great book to read if you are interested in cultivating carnivorous plants.

http://www.amazon.com/Savage-Garden...9156/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317949611&sr=8-1

anyway, this is all just my experience, but if something else works differently for you then that's awesome.


----------



## xhexdx

Travis K said:


> Nice job Joe.  That looks very pretty.  Now show us what it looks like in 5 months.


We're just about at 2 months, I'll try and get some pics tonight.  The only maintenance I've done is trimming down plants - no poop cleanup or anything of that nature.


----------



## scuba113

wow those look really nice good job on making those vivarium.


----------



## J Morningstar

Thank you Xhexdx for using my Carnivores to exemplify that the carnivorous plants can be done in the terrarium. I have tried since age 12 to get this to work, I will post new pics hopefully in the next half hour to show the progress.. I plan (on everyones advice) to remove the Venus Fly Traps and make a new terrarium for them with a lid enabling some ventilation. The rest of the occupants will stay and that will be my no dormancy one. The other will be either on a porch...but being it can get to -40 or so with the wind chill some years...the basement in a far corner covered in a heavy blanket is more likely for 50 to 40 degrees. Hopefully pics to come!


----------



## SEB

J Morningstar said:


> Thank you Xhexdx for using my Carnivores to exemplify that the carnivorous plants can be done in the terrarium. I have tried since age 12 to get this to work, I will post new pics hopefully in the next half hour to show the progress.. I plan (on everyones advice) to remove the Venus Fly Traps and make a new terrarium for them with a lid enabling some ventilation. The rest of the occupants will stay and that will be my no dormancy one. The other will be either on a porch...but being it can get to -40 or so with the wind chill some years...the basement in a far corner covered in a heavy blanket is more likely for 50 to 40 degrees. Hopefully pics to come!


here is a really good forum and information source on cultivating carnivorous plants. There are also a ton of really good articles there as well.

www.flytrapcare.com


----------



## grayzone

wow joe, these viv's are amazing...im gonna def attempt to create a few of my own .  i like the look, and color of all the living plants. i think they'd be great for avics or pokies. thank you for posting these pics


----------



## xhexdx

You're welcome, I'm glad you like them.

I just bought a really nice, larger jar.  Can't wait to get it set up!



Travis K said:


> Nice job Joe.  That looks very pretty.  Now show us what it looks like in 5 months.


It's about that time, so I'll try and get some updated pics soon.


----------



## SkyeSpider

xhexdx said:


> So instead of creating separate threads for every vivarium, I figured I'd just start this and post pictures here.  Enjoy.


Dude, these are extremely nice looking!


----------



## matt82

Hey man, I'll admit when I  initially saw your original take on the the spider housings, it took me a second or two to get used to the concept, but came to the conclusion they look great! 
To put it more accurately, when I opened the thread I said to myself, 'what's with these vases, where's all the T vivs??' which I suppose in a way, might be the point; they do blend in well as part of the furniture, so to speak!  They look all the better as they are kitted out really nicely too, plenty of greenery going on.  

**Nice idea with the substrate too, I have used multi layered substrates in a couple of setups before (vermiculite/ moss peat/ coco coir) works great for a time, but eventually the vermiculite deteriorates I find.  What makes up the layers here if you don't mind my asking?

Cheers


----------



## xhexdx

Bottom layer is gravel, middle layer is sand (high percentage of silica), top layer is substrate (peat moss, vermiculite, topsoil, etc., depending on my mood).  The sand and gravel act as a natural filter so the water doesn't get stagnant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hornets inverts

Dont take this the wrong way but how does the sand and gravel prevent the water becoming stagnant? Wouldnt there need to be some water movement to prevent the water becoming stagnant?

Great looking vivs, thats the surface area for the larger cylinders?


----------



## xhexdx

Hornets inverts said:


> Dont take this the wrong way but how does the sand and gravel prevent the water becoming stagnant? Wouldnt there need to be some water movement to prevent the water becoming stagnant?
> 
> Great looking vivs, thats the surface area for the larger cylinders?


I'd need to take measurements to get the surface area - I can do that when I get home.

The water filters through the sand and gravel throughout the day, as the temperatures rise and fall, the water evaporates and condenses in the vivarium.  So there *is* water movement, you just don't see it because of how minimal it is.

I actually do have one vivarium where I put too much water in - it's not like there is a pool of water at the bottom of the vivarium, but it's enough to make the sides start to grow algae.

On a side note, I'm working with a woman at our local flea market who has a plant shop.  She's letting me leave a couple (uninhabited) vivaria in her booth to try and sell.  They've only been there over one weekend so far (the flea market is open Fri-Sun) but have attracted a *lot* of attention.  Most people who see them ask for something smaller, so Joseph and I worked together over the weekend to put one together.  It's very simple - I took some pictures of him with it but they are on my laptop at home.  I'll post them when I get off work.

It has a minimal filter (there was so little gravel that the sand just kind of mixed with it) with some substrate and an air plant mounted to a piece of pine bark.  It's very difficult to find plants that will work for a mini-viv like this, but it seems the people who have been asking for something smaller want to use them as a desk ornament at work, so an air plant is actually ideal in this case.

Also, I need to give credit where credit is due.  Everything I have been learning about these has come from AbraxasComplex.  He had a presentation on them at Arachnocon North (Canada, 2010) and I've been picking his brain quite a bit since then.  I wouldn't be working with them at all if it wasn't for him.  The vivarium 'thunder' is his, not mine.   The link to his presentation is http://prezi.com/kkqz5splclrp/vivariums/ .  If there isn't already a link to his vivarium thread, I'll find it and post it here as well.  His work is much better than mine.


----------



## xhexdx

Here are the pics of Joseph with the mini-viv:


----------



## Hornets inverts

Thanks for that run down, much appreciated  i have a few vivs going currently but only house isopods currently, some will go onto house scorps, other trapdoor spiders.

This one here is a small one that currently has some ferns, mosses and other random plants with a small isopod colony, the base is just large pebbles so no capilary action in sand and smaller gravel so there is some algae down there but it doesnt seem to affect the viv, mosses are starting to take off as is everything else

DSCF0083 by hornet2014, on Flickr


----------



## Shrike

Thanks for the link to the Abraxas presentation!


----------



## desertanimal

They really are all quite lovely.  

I did watch some of that prezi, but it made me too motion sick to watch the whole thing.


----------



## AbraxasComplex

desertanimal said:


> They really are all quite lovely.
> 
> I did watch some of that prezi, but it made me too motion sick to watch the whole thing.


Haha sorry about that. It works much better on a massive screen with me talking for a few minutes at each section. The presentation only contains basic information to remind me what to focus on. I'm not a fan of lectures where all the info is written word for word on each slide so I wanted to balance something that was visually appealing while creating more attention on what I actually said.


----------



## desertanimal

AbraxasComplex said:


> Haha sorry about that. It works much better on a massive screen with me talking for a few minutes at each section. The presentation only contains basic information to remind me what to focus on. I'm not a fan of lectures where all the info is written word for word on each slide so I wanted to balance something that was visually appealing while creating more attention on what I actually said.


Np.  Prezis are awesome.  They give you so much more flexibility in visual organization than the linear format of ppt.  But, alas, I get motion-sick very, very easily and have to strategically avert my eyes during transitions after a while.  I have to do that in all kinds of situations.


----------



## xhexdx

Three new vivaria I built today - the smaller two are for sale at the flea market, and I'm trying to decide what to put in the large one:


----------



## Shrike

Your vivs look great, as always.  I'm a huge fan of the genus Hoya.  Is that carnosa you've got in there?  I would imagine they love the extra humidity.  One thing to keep in mind--Hoya vines can go through periods of massive growth under the right conditions.


----------



## Jquack530

I remember seeing this thread awhile back, but i wasn't a member yet. I saw the thread got bumped, and just wanted to say that these look awesome dude! It would be cool if you could make some side profit here and there at the flea market. I'm sure you will. Those would sell like hotcakes at the local farmers market here!


----------



## Robotponys

So awesome! I'm definitely making one of these for the hopefully sOon to order h. Incei slings.


----------



## xhexdx

Shrike:1986901 said:
			
		

> Your vivs look great, as always.  I'm a huge fan of the genus Hoya.  Is that carnosa you've got in there?  I would imagine they love the extra humidity.  One thing to keep in mind--Hoya vines can go through periods of massive growth under the right conditions.


Yep, Hoya carnosa and the variegated is Hoya carnosa exotica. I'm glad you like them.  

Thanks to everyone else as well.


----------



## Robotponys

Well, hate to hijack but if anyone grows these plants could you let me know if these are good for terrariums? Thanks in advance. These are all low light/shade plants I think.

Ficus pumila Snowflake
Hedera helix Mini Easter
Pilea cardieri
Selaginella kraussiana brownii

And for inhabitants, probably H. Incei communal, feeder colony possibly (is this suggested? If it is what type?) and detrivores such as: tropical dwarf woodlice, red wigglers, etc. All in a glass jar (maybe I will have more than one). Anything I'm missing?


----------



## Shrike

Robotponys said:


> Well, hate to hijack but if anyone grows these plants could you let me know if these are good for terrariums? Thanks in advance. These are all low light/shade plants I think.
> 
> Ficus pumila Snowflake
> Hedera helix Mini Easter
> Pilea cardieri
> Selaginella kraussiana brownii
> 
> And for inhabitants, probably H. Incei communal, feeder colony possibly (is this suggested? If it is what type?) and detrivores such as: tropical dwarf woodlice, red wigglers, etc. All in a glass jar (maybe I will have more than one). Anything I'm missing?


Why not just start your own thread 

I haven't worked with the last three species you listed, but Ficus pumila does very well in terrariums.  I'm sure that cultivar would do just as well as any other.


----------



## Robotponys

Great idea!  A little copy and paste should do it...  Thanks, I will probably use all of them they seem easy from limited googling.


----------



## Moonbug

I absolutely love your Poecilotheria rufilata set up!  What kind of food do you feed them in that Vivarium?  
My son has a poison dart cage where he has springtails and isopods in it.  What other detritivores do you use?


----------



## xhexdx

Woo! Sold one this weekend, finally!

I'm now $40 richer.


----------



## advan

xhexdx said:


> Woo! Sold one this weekend, finally!
> 
> I'm now $40 richer.


Congrats! Is that all profit or what it sold for? They are all very nice BTW.


----------



## xhexdx

Sold for $40, I spent less than $15 on it.


----------



## xhexdx

Current set of vivaria for sale at the flea market:


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe*

They're all good looking! Have you sold some more?


----------



## xhexdx

Sold three last week.


----------



## Jared781

Enclosures are too perfect!!.... i can stare at them all day


----------



## AbraxasComplex

Jared781 said:


> Enclosures are too perfect!!.... i can stare at them all day


Well my house is packed with them and I live in the same area as you. If you ever want to see some or buy some Ts you are welcome to head over. 



And once again Joe I'm glad I could help you get started on these.


----------



## awolfe

The layers are beautiful. I was wondering the same, what are the benefits. I know when potting plants you put gravel at the bottom for good drainage when you water the plant...im assuming this would also be the case with what you have done?? Nice. I so want to try the communal!


----------



## Jared781

AbraxasComplex said:


> Well my house is packed with them and I live in the same area as you. If you ever want to see some or buy some Ts you are welcome to head over.
> 
> 
> 
> And once again Joe I'm glad I could help you get started on these.


thanks for the option!


----------



## J Morningstar

Although it's not the best shot, this is my same carnivorous setup from last year things have gone crazy since the warm weather started...





going to transplant the flytraps and get them their own jar to be hibernated in winter...


----------



## xhexdx

New setup:



















Home to this guy:

Reactions: Like 2


----------

